# villabrille/largusa



## chicken step (Jan 1, 2004)

anyone got any feedback on this system.  thanks


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 1, 2004)

Hi and welcome to Martial Talk.

Always feel free to ask the staff for technical (forum related) questions as well as continuing to post your questions about arts that interest you.

Thank You
*Rich Parsons
MT Assistant Admin
*


----------



## bart (Jan 2, 2004)

I've seen some people who practice it. One of the demos I saw involved turning your back on your opponent at close range. The guy who was doing the demo claimed it was an internal martial art similar to bagua and tai chi. 

Chicken step is the name of one of their moves.  Is that what you study?


----------



## chicken step (Jan 2, 2004)

where did u see the demo? was here in cali?....


----------



## lhommedieu (Jan 2, 2004)

Also known as the Nike defense.

See also:

http://www.cfw2.com/article.asp?content_id=104
http://www.wekaf.com/profiles/ben_largosa.htm

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## chicken step (Jan 2, 2004)

what do u mean by "nike defense"?




> _Originally posted by lhommedieu _
> *Also known as the Nike defense.
> 
> See also:
> ...


----------



## bart (Jan 3, 2004)

> where did u see the demo? was here in cali?....



Yes. Is that what you study? Where are you in Cali?


----------



## lhommedieu (Jan 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chicken step _
> *what do u mean by "nike defense"? *



Sorry - 4-5 days of flu and I get a little giddy.  

"Turning your back on your opponent" > "Chicken Step" > "Nike Defence"

The "Nike Defence" is running like hell.

The opposite of "chin checking."

Re. "Chicken Step:"  This is one of the fundamental stepping patterns of Xing Yi Quan.


----------



## chicken step (Jan 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lhommedieu _
> *Sorry - 4-5 days of flu and I get a little giddy.
> 
> "Turning your back on your opponent" > "Chicken Step" > "Nike Defence"
> ...



i know i ask for some feed back on this system, but labeling the art "nike defense" or "running like hell" is really uncalled for.  unless u competed against or really studied the art then i wouldnt make negative gestures. let me re-word  my 1st post-Can i get intelligent info on this art rather than childish remarks. 

Bart- i would like to study this art, but cant find any schools out here in cali.  im located in so cal.

FLAME ON!


----------



## lhommedieu (Jan 3, 2004)

My Dear,

I am afraid that you have misread the intention behind my post, for which I am extremely sorry.

The _subject_ line that appears at the head of my original post is entitled "Chicken Step."  Hence the "Nike Defense" (a well-known adage among Filipino martial artists with respect to the most prudent course of action when faced with danger) is a _play on words._ 

With respect to the Villabrille/Largusa system, please refer as well to my previous post, which contains two URL's that you may find helpful.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## chicken step (Jan 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lhommedieu _
> *My Dear,
> 
> I am afraid that you have misread the intention behind my post, for which I am extremely sorry.
> ...


----------



## chicken step (Jan 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chicken step _



now it sounds clear.  thanks! peace.


----------



## bart (Jan 5, 2004)

Chicken Step,

I just moved from So Cal back to Nor Cal and there is not a lot of straight Villabrille/Largusa Kali down there. But there is some. I know of a couple people who do that system although I don't know them personally. Where are you in So Cal and how far do you want to drive?


----------



## bart (Jan 5, 2004)

Try this link too. It'll give you some names.

http://www.villabrillelargusakali.com/instructors.htm


----------

